# Post up your fletching color combo.



## Shaun_

Lets see them, if you don't have pictures then just describe them.


----------



## Nitroboy

Flrange wraps, 3 Flrange vanes with Flrange G-nocks matches my Bucknasty S&C, one word SWEET:wink:


----------



## esoxhunter




----------



## b0w_sniper

*Here's mine, white on white.*


----------



## bigbird2

My main feather set up








and my experimental blazer arrow


----------



## njshadowwalker

Indoor spots: 3 black balzers orange nock
Indoor 3d: 3 yellow blazers yellow nock

Outdoor 3d: 3 black blazers black nock
Hunting: 2 pink 1 white blazers white nock (some form of crest)


----------



## sammyg

I have used feathers for so long I can't remember, I used plastic vanes when I first started shooting a bow back in the early 1970's. My current set-up and has been for years , 3 ,5" barred turkey feathers helical fletched. All feathers are the same color, I see no need for an odd colored cock feather, other than cosmetics.


----------



## ericmutchler

Orange fade with 2" Blazers


----------



## 6bloodychunks

heres mine

1.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

2.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

3.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

last one


----------



## Shaun_

Blazer vanes are good for Hunting?


----------



## raven4ns

I am ordering Easton X7 Eclipse with black feathers and black nock. My Barnsdale is black, my CJ sight is black as is my Specialty Archery stab.

Tim


----------



## Raptor01

i got easton X10, orange fletches, orange pin nock, all matching, i got them about a month ago, after my triples, but theyre pretty good, and they look good as well


----------



## mulehoyt

3D- 2312 X7 2inch black feathers
Indoor 2512 X7 5inch black feathers
Hunting easton axis 4inch Bi-Delta ghost with flo orange hilites on white wrap with flo orange and black cresting.


----------



## ice2ice

Indoor: X7's with pink easton 380's and fluo green Beiter

Outdoor: (Mainly Field) ACE's 400
Beiter fluo red for old arrows and fluo green for the new.
Pink Easton 175
Socx arrow wraps with name and number


----------



## pcboi808

x7 w/blazers


----------



## 3D-GURU

*fletching*

For hunting, white base with green fade spray paint to lable, 4" flo green Vanetecs with a hard right helical on my Maxima Hunters. Green nocks as well.

Have also tried pink cresting with white vanes, looks hot too.

For 3D, flo green Duravane Predators or Vanetecs, with a flo green nock as well. 

I hate the black nock and fletching, most guys I know will definitely go nock hunting if you use them in our shoots up here.

Rob


----------



## solocamo50

*no time for pictures*

For 3-D, Black Vapor 4000's Pro Series, with one hand dyed dark green and two natural wild turkey feathers 4". All hand made and cut. My hunting arrows, are the Vapor Carbonwoods 4000's with the same fletching.


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Carbon Express 350 Maxima 3D Selects, 3" Duravanes, 2 Black and Red...and clear nocks.


----------



## Twisted Canuck

or better, a closeup....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Blazers*

The whole family shoots them


----------



## coonhound

Blazers in yellow and white, tried a white tiger and my daughter said it looked like something a girl would shoot, guess I'll have to bag that.

I'm just trying the Black Max's, kinda gettin tired of paying $140.00 for the ACC's, so far they are working out OK.



****


----------



## A_Swede_17_1911

2117's with 4" Feathers 2 Hot Pink, One White. No wraps or cresting with a white knock


----------



## lungbuster101

1 white 2 reds on a/c/c superlites with white nocks


----------



## JimPic

GoldTip XT Hunter 3555 dipped in white Krylon and crested w/Testor's model paint.3-4" Tru-flite feathers with a burned shield profile.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

^^ Shinkey 

Mine are 4" Red Hen/White Cock on CX Freedom Hunter shafts.


----------



## chasot

Don't listen to her, the tiger stripe pattern is cool!!

my daughter talked me into buying a dodge magnum(w/hemi) just traded it for a dbl cab tundra. First some vanes,then before you know it.......



coonhound said:


> Blazers in yellow and white, tried a white tiger and my daughter said it looked like something a girl would shoot, guess I'll have to bag that.
> 
> I'm just trying the Black Max's, kinda gettin tired of paying $140.00 for the ACC's, so far they are working out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ****


----------



## jf69

Something Girlie
White To Pink Fade, White Vanetecs


----------



## spookit

hunting ones are all blue blazers


targets ones are 2 yellows and one blue blazers


----------



## SRA MQ1

Heres the first ones I ever fletched myself.
Hvae a vinyl plotter made the wraps myself


----------



## Beehaw

These are the first ones I have done, and I did them with wraps from Onestringer.


----------



## absolutecool

All of the guys I shoot with start drooling when they see these, they like to shoot at them!!


----------



## MHansel

Don't have any pics. but my CE Rebel's have 4" Gateway feathers'. Color's are Grey/Black combo:wink:


----------



## RunsUpRiver

JIMPIC-

How well did that krylon and testor's enamel hold up?

Very nice looking arrows!

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## bullzeye

Twisted Canuck said:


> or better, a closeup....


Where did you find the clear nocks for the maximas?
Thanks!


----------



## UltraEliteLover

*this is my arrows and matching stab wrap*

Elzinga archery warps with blazer x2 fletchings. Elzinga archery stab wrap as well


----------



## SandSquid

Patriotic:









Trad:









A little bit of everything 








(The QuickSpins have been stripped off and replaced w/ the Red, White, & Blue pictured above.)


----------



## smac2

carbon furys flo green and flo yellow.


----------



## uscg4good

White wraps/white feathers


----------



## Hoosierflogger

White raps with red and black cresting 2 inch Blazers with 3 deg helical and 1/2 inch stagger, 2 white and 1 black/white zebra with red supernock


----------



## BO-HUNTR

I've been trying the Gateway 2" Razyrs. like them alot:teeth:


----------



## EnglishKev

All mine are the same, I like simple.
4'' right wing feathers, black hen, blaze cock, fletched helical.
I do use different color nocks for each bow, white for Hoyt, yellow for Parker, green for recurve.

Kev


----------



## Chromie

on hunting arrow and one 3D arrow....I think I'm going back to feathers for hunting....


----------



## IUSEPSE

The two on the left were experiments. The combination on the right is what I will always use. I started cresting last year and really enjoy the way they look in the quiver. Not only that they show up remarkably well in flight with a tracer nock which helps my aging eyes!


----------



## jdiesel

IUSEPSE said:


> The two on the left were experiments. The combination on the right is what I will always use. I started cresting last year and really enjoy the way they look in the quiver. Not only that they show up remarkably well in flight with a tracer nock which helps my aging eyes!




How do you do crest like that??


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Here's my two ...


----------



## Silent Death 54

All reds when there is snow on the ground and all whites when there isn't.


----------



## icedemon

esoxhunter said:


>


That's the way mine are,without the helical..or at least the ones I haven't lost or damaged vanes on yet. When I get enough to refletch I wanna do 2 neon green 1 black with a fluo green nock.


----------



## bama bow nut

one black two red soon to have black and red string and black and red wrist sling


----------



## ryersonhill

October when the gun hunters aren't out i use White Tiger Blazers and White Blazer Wraps


----------



## B&B archers

I have the Easton tite flights in hot pink and fluro yellow
they match my sling and string


----------



## Michigan Bob

I like the white and orange it helps when hunting and I have to find the arrow after the shot.


----------



## martint89

2 blue one neon green on max hunters


----------



## IN_Varmntr

4" Shield feathers RW helical. 2 whites and 1 orange. I free-handed the cresting myself, so it's not perfect.


----------



## icedemon

Here's my first attempt at fletching my own.

Blazers over a Battle Drum wrap


----------



## Archerynut008

Easton Super Slims. Battledrumwraps. Martin Wildman Fury vanes









Easton Axis FMJs. Battledrumwraps. AAE Max Hunters


----------



## spothogg

Some arrows i have done


----------



## CootShooter




----------



## BlacktailBryan

Right now, Orange wraps and 2 orange/ 1 green fusions. Getting ready to change to white wraps w/ 2 white/ 1 orange fusions.


----------



## TeamBowtechIowa




----------



## Styles

Here's some!!


----------



## munch

wrong bow in the pic but these are for my pse (pse bad news travels fast)


----------



## Bad-Company




----------



## TeamBowtechIowa

great arrows everyone, its great seeing other peoples color combos and creativity. I've gotten a ton of fletching/color combos i wanna do in the near future!


----------



## Bad-Company

:bump: TTT


----------



## charger22

First set I have done.
Neon Red solid, Red Tiger, and Neon Red wrap.
Lighted knocks have Black Solid in place of Neon Red.


----------



## SARASR

Fobs with Battledrum wraps


----------



## b0w_bender

Purple and neon green


----------



## Bad-Company

SARASR said:


> Fobs with Battledrum wraps


Them babies look SWEET! Gotta love them F.O.B.'s!!!


----------



## BlacktailBryan

Heres another loud combo I did today, neon green & orange Fusions on lime green wraps.


----------



## rlbreakfield




----------



## TeamBowtechIowa

ttt


----------



## Sharp38ky




----------



## Sharp38ky




----------



## CamoQuest

Flo yellow and blue is hunting setup, tiger and camo and black and camo are 3D, depending on who I'm shooting with.


----------

